# Flying Lancaster Sighting



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Today being Remembrance Day here in Canada, the Toronto skies were graced this morning with several passes of a Lancaster Bomber.. one of only two (so I've heard) that are still flying.

Dramatic, cloudy sky too... wish I had my camera.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Roughly how high was it when it passed over head? 

Man.....I bet that was cool! There is nothing like the sound of those WWII Bombers in flight!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!

One day a few years ago, I was driving along the highway in NJ mall country. I tend to glance up out of reflex if I see a plane overhead. So a movement catches my eye - I was not far from Teterboro airport, so I figure I'd be seeing a business jet.

And there was the unmistakable shape of a B-17. I almost had an accident. In several ways.

Turns out it was landing at Teterboro fort a weekend display. Teterboro houses the county air museum (or something like that). There was a B-24 there that weekend too. Very cool.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sounds like the Collins Foundation birds John.

I try too see them every year....maybe this year I will fly! I better start saving up now.  

If I can sell John's model collection on eebay I could BUY a REAL B-17! :freak:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

CN Tower (the World's Tallest Freestandig Structure) stands at 1800 feet IIRC. The Lanc was about half that high so I'd say about 900 feet.

Quite a sight to see it turn.


----------

